# problema visualizzazione file in thunar

## antonellocaroli

Ho un problema in thunar, ma anche in alcune applicazione...

e come se non si aggiornasse la visualizzazione...

esempio, entro in una cartella, elimino un file, ma il file non sparisce, devo uscire e rientrare nella cartella per aggiornare la visualizzazione....

mi capita anche in atom (editor), creo un file in una dir, ma non compare, chiudo e riapro l'albero del dir e il file è li....

da cosa potrebbe dipendere?

a volte faccio una copia di un file e poi lo modifico...faccio il diff e il diff é vuoto....

non so...é come se qualcosa non si aggiornasse....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendi quando lo cancelli direttamente da thunar o quando lo fai da console?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Intendi quando lo cancelli direttamente da thunar o quando lo fai da console?

 

da thunar...ma é qualcosa che capita random....

da console in effetti non ci ho fatto caso cosa succede....

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ok, sembra che ho risolto installando l'ultima versione ~ di thunar

4.17.3 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Ok, sembra che ho risolto installando l'ultima versione ~ di thunar
> 
> 4.17.3 

 

Niente, questo non risolve, sembrava ma non é cosi....

anche in shutter ho lo stesso problema....

modifico una immagine, salvo ma la modifica non appare....cambio immagine nella visualizzazione e poi torno sull'immagine modificata e la modifica appare....

in generale non é un grosso problema...ma é cosi fastidioso....

----------

## sabayonino

Se provi con F5 , ti si aggiorna ?

ho avuto un problema simile ma con dolphin risolto con i vari aggiornamenti , ma la causa potrebbe apparire magari con qualche altra informazione , ad esempio daquando ce l'hai questo problema (prima di un aggiornamento ? )

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Se provi con F5 , ti si aggiorna ?
> 
> ho avuto un problema simile ma con dolphin risolto con i vari aggiornamenti , ma la causa potrebbe apparire magari con qualche altra informazione , ad esempio daquando ce l'hai questo problema (prima di un aggiornamento ? )

 

si, in thunar F5 aggiorna...

il problema é sorto sicuramente dopo qualche aggiornamento....ma adesso non saprei dirti da quale....comunque da una ventina giorni credo...

----------

## sabayonino

```
qlop -d '30 days ago'
```

ti dà i vari merge degli ultimi 30 giorni

"qlop" è incluso nel pacchetto gentoolkit

----------

